# Fracino Piccino Squeaky Boiler!



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

The drinks boiler on my Piccino has started to squeak and groan a little as it heats up. It happens some, not all of the time. The longer the machine stays on, the less squeaky it becomes.

Is this normal, or something to be concerned about?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

My boiler clicks quite a lot as it heats up.

Maybe they are haunted?

Could be a pressure problem, does the squeaking cease if you purge a little water through the group head?


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Good idea. I'll give it a try in the morning.

Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

If your pump has a filter then it can make a noise if it needs to be cleaned. I know little more than that... just know from my faema manual.


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't understand you Mike. This is when the waters heating. I'm not running the pump.

Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Must be irrelevant then. I've been talking a lot of shite lately.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Any chance its loud enough for you to take a video that will pick up the sound? That way, if none of us can help, you could send the link to the Fracino engineers who I'm sure would help.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

My old classic used to make similar noises, descaling used to help, limescale on the element perhaps?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Could the noise be coming from the steam boiler rather than the brew boiler?


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

I think you may be right. I need longer to play with it than week nights allow

Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## hashluck (Jan 11, 2011)

Have not used mine for a while (oh the shame) but fired it up yesterday and it squeaks as well! Still makes great espresso though


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Well my squeak is intermittent. I find that its less prone to squeaking if I run a full drip trays worth of water through it and vent the steam wand as soon as I switch it on.

Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## hashluck (Jan 11, 2011)

ObsidianSage said:


> Well my squeak is intermittent. I find that its less prone to squeaking if I run a full drip trays worth of water through it and vent the steam wand as soon as I switch it on.
> 
> Dan
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


Hi Dan, I tend to do that anyway and mine did stop squeaking after a short while of use. I think it is because I had not used it for a couple of months or more!


----------

